# Manual Yaskawa CIMR-V7AM20P7



## javier136 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola a todos!...
Tengo un variador de Frecuencia Yaskawa modelo CIMR-V7AM20P7 de la serie gpd 315/V7; Resulta que tengo que programarlo y ponerlo a funcionar en una aplicación con un motor trifasico pero no condigo el manual tecnico, ni se como se programa este variador... adradeceria si alguién lo tiene y me lo pudiera enviar o si ya alguién ha trabajado con este variador agradeceria saber como hizo la programación...gracias


----------



## felicris (Sep 5, 2011)

amigo 
adjunto el manual que solicitas 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...controls/supplemental_info/7200acs/gpd315.pdf

espero te sirva


----------

